# Peja asks for trade



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2004/basketball/nba/08/05/bc.bkn.kings.stojakovic.ap/index.html

Big changes for the kings next season. most teams in the league would be interested in getting him, so what do you think the kings can/will get in return?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

He deserves it. He doesn't deserve to play for an underacheiving team, I mean Chris Webber is the biggest choker in crunch time, Bibby and Peja seem like the only constant players on that team. Christie is a freak of nature, Miller is injury prone, Vlade is gone.

They could get some nice peices for Peja. I think its time for the Kings to rebuild.

BFreak.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Shocking. Where will he end up, if he does get traded? 

Vince Carter for Peja?

Paul Pierce for Peja?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WOW! What a summer!


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> WOW! What a summer!


took the words out of my mouth. Even used the same smiley.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

peja wants out because chris webber called him out after he choked it up in the playoffs.

seriously, that's probably why.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Does it have anything to do with Vlade leaving? I thought that they were close friends for quite some time.


----------



## junh (May 23, 2003)

Peja would be the PERFECT complement for any dominating big man and the Rockets and Heat are the best teams to complement Peja's outside shooting (imagine a Shaq and Peja combo)! 

If I was Riley, I would trade anyone in the Heat's roster outside of Shaq and Wade for Peja (maybe Eddie Jones + picks and/or other players).


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>junh</b>!
> Peja would be the PERFECT complement for any dominating big man and the Rockets and Heat are the best teams to complement Peja's outside shooting (imagine a Shaq and Peja combo)!
> 
> If I was Riley, I would trade anyone in the Heat's roster outside of Shaq and Wade for Peja (maybe Eddie Jones + picks and/or other players).


The problem is Eddie Jones has negative trade value. Seriously, his contract is so bad nobody would want him, despite still being a pretty good defender and a decent scorer. He and picks are not enough for Peja, especially since Miami gave up a pick to L.A. already and their picks in the near future are expected to suck. They'd have to be trading like a 2007 or 2008 first rounder, and if took more than one they could be trading first rounders in 2009:sour:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> Does it have anything to do with Vlade leaving? I thought that they were close friends for quite some time.


that too.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> He deserves it. He doesn't deserve to play for an underacheiving team, I mean Chris Webber is the biggest choker in crunch time, Bibby and Peja seem like the only constant players on that team. Christie is a freak of nature, Miller is injury prone, Vlade is gone.
> 
> They could get some nice peices for Peja. I think its time for the Kings to rebuild.
> ...


Peja chockes in the playoffs so much more than Peja its not even funny.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Peja is the player the Nets have needed for some time, but is a deal possible without Kidd and RJ. We do have loads of picks now.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

PEJA WITH AI in a reebok store in Belgrade.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Shawn Marion for Peja maybe I could see that happening.

I think it has something to do with Vlade. The serbian players are all friends with each other pretty much so I guess he would prefer to go to Seattle (Radmanovic), Phoenix (Cabarkapa, Vujanic), Nets (Krstic), Bobcats (Drobnjak) or the Clippers (Jaric).

Of course you could probably cross off the Nets, Sonics, Bobcats and Clippers since they have no shot to compete in the near future.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> Shocking. Where will he end up, if he does get traded?
> 
> Vince Carter for Peja?
> ...


Talent wise those deals are pretty good. Cap wise either would be tough Peja makes a lot less than both those guys, and Sac doesn't really have any bad contracts to unload.


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

peja to LA?dunno for odom? for butler? i dunno...


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

i hope he doesnt go to the following teams:

miami, dallas, houston, lakers, wizards, pistons(i doubt it)... I hope he ends up on a team where he is the main man..that would be interesting to watch.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

WOW! Everyone is going to be scrambling to get this guy. This might be a more important trade than the TMac trade.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Wow, Kings are definitely done now.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Wally, Cassell, and 2nd round pick for Peja + filler.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Any way the Sixers could get him? Yeesh, this offseason is insane.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> WOW! Everyone is going to be scrambling to get this guy. This might be a more important trade than the TMac trade.


Not even close, especially after the playoffs. Peja's trade value is probably relatively low right now, I don't think the Kings will get very much in return if they trade him. They'll get a good player or two, but I don't think they'll be able to get a star unless they can get Toronto to give up Vince for him.


----------



## SmithRocSSU (Jul 30, 2004)

*DALLAS!*

Peja needs to go to Dallas! 

Dallas trades

Jerry Stackhouse, Christian Laettner, Alen Henderson, Bradley, Abdul-Wahad

Sac Trades

Peja, Jabari Smith (sign and trade), and 2005 1st Round Draft Pick


Dallas gets another Big time shooter and trims some of the fat!

Sac gets a replacement in Stack and adds some depth to the bench.

Can you imagion a Dallas starting five with these 4 guys in it:

Terry/Harris/Flores
Finley/Daniels/Stephansson
Peja/Howard
Nowitzki/Najera
Booth/Pavel/Ilunga-Mbenga

And with Booth, Pavel, Ilunga-Mbenga, Najera, they have some potential in the center power foreward spot. I'd be excited!


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Not even close, especially after the playoffs. Peja's trade value is probably relatively low right now, I don't think the Kings will get very much in return if they trade him. They'll get a good player or two, but I don't think they'll be able to get a star unless they can get Toronto to give up Vince for him.


weisbrod would probably be the guy to go after peja when his value is low right now..haha

package hedo+stevenson+mobely for peja+good roleplayers


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

You gotta imagine Nelson is drooling at the thought, as Peja could help him inch closer to his dream of averaging 300ppg. If Dallas could get him and Kidd, that would be one helluva core: Kidd, Peja, Dirk, Harris, and Stack.

As a Suns fan, I would gladly accept a Peja/Matrix trade.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> You gotta imagine Nelson is drooling at the thought, as Peja could help him inch closer to his dream of averaging 300ppg.


:laugh:


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: DALLAS!*



> Originally posted by <b>SmithRocSSU</b>!
> Peja needs to go to Dallas!
> 
> Dallas trades
> ...




First of all the salaries aren't even close. Secondly Dallas sends all their garbage for Peja. :no:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

You guys are way off. The guy is a great shooter in a league with *hardly any good shooters at all*. That makes this one of the most valuable deals of the offseason, behind only Shaq and Kobe (cringe).


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> weisbrod would probably be the guy to go after peja when his value is low right now..haha
> ...


I would expect Weisbrod to make a call, but I doubt Orlando can get a deal done. Unless Sacramento wants to take Mobley and some junk it wont happen. Orlando wont give up Francis or Howard to get him.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> and Stojakovic apparently was angered by Chris Webber's offseason comments criticizing unnamed teammates for their lack of toughness.


guess i was right. i hadn't read the article.

webber is a fool. who is he to call out other teammates? mister king choker himself, pun intended.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> You guys are way off. The guy is a great shooter in a league with *hardly any good shooters at all*. That makes this one of the most valuable deals of the offseason, behind only Shaq and Kobe (cringe).


peja is not nearly as valuable as t-mac.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> peja is not nearly as valuable as t-mac.


WHat has tmac done that peja hasn't?? (besides chocking) WHAT??? and don't say win the scoring title cause that aint nothing.


----------



## .fusion. (Apr 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>junh</b>!
> Peja would be the PERFECT complement for any dominating big man and the Rockets and Heat are the best teams to complement Peja's outside shooting


Too bad Houston has nothing more to offer for Peja.. By just imagine.. Yao, Mcgrady, and Peja... :banana:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This summer has been unreal. 

It depends what his value really is around the league. How good is he outside of the Kings system. Would his terrible defense get exposed more. 

I think Pierce for Peja makes sense but the Kings would be getting the better player. 

Peja for VC I think makes the most sense. Raptors would love him their and the Kings fans would welcome the high flying VC. Then they would have two of the softest guys in the league on one team Cwebb and VC. 

I'm betting Peja lobbies to get to LA. To join the Lakers but they have no real assets to part with. And the Kings wouldn't want to deal with them anyway.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

T-Mac is far better, I know.... but when you have so few good shooters in the league... that makes Peja extremely valuable. You know how hard it is to find guys who can hit open jump shots these days?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

How about Ray Allen. I thought I read somewhere that he doesn't want to stay in Seattle. :whoknows:


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

I don't think a trade to New Jersey is too far off. No doubt Peja would want to play alongside Krstic and try to follow in the footsteps of Drazen. The Kings are a very deep team, so they can afford to take picks back.

How about Aaron Williams, Lucious Harris, and 2 first rounders for Peja?

I think that's a more than fair deal.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> WHat has tmac done that peja hasn't?? (besides chocking) WHAT??? and *don't say win the scoring title cause that aint nothing.*


:laugh: 

I understand what Pan is saying about the scarcity of shooters. I mean, look at our "Dream Team" and you understand why shooters are so important. However, Peja's playoff failures, defensive shortcomings, and his reluctance to be "the man" will hurt his value. I still think Peja is an excellent second option on any team. I would like to see him go to the Spurs but they don't really have anything to offer.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Well yeah, I definitely don't think he's a franchise player or anything. But pair him up with a big man, either shaq or duncan, kg, yao, or o'neal, and that would be a beautiful sight.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Peja is not a better player than TMac.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> WHat has tmac done that peja hasn't?? (besides chocking) WHAT??? and don't say win the scoring title cause that aint nothing.


t-mac is a much better player.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Marion, Joe Johnson, Erick Dampier to Sacramento 
Brad Miller and Peja Stojakovic to Phoenix 
Christie and Chicagos pick to Golden State

Sacramento
Dampier
Webber
Marion
Johnson
Bibby
6th man Jackson

Phoenix
Miller
Amare
Peja
Q
Nash
6th man Barbosa

Phoenix solves their log jam at the guard spots. Sacramento shakes up their team while getting younger players at the 2,3 and pretty much equal value.

Golden State can't complain about Christie and a lottery pick for Dampier in a s&t either. It's maybe too much.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> WHat has tmac done that peja hasn't?? (besides chocking) WHAT??? and don't say win the scoring title cause that aint nothing.


well, both guys have chocking problems, but there arent many who would consider Peja better than Tmac. And yes, winning the scoring title two years in a row is quite an accomplishment and the previous year his scoring average was one of the highest in awhile. The only thing Peja does better is his outside shooting.

Regardless, I think every team in the league would love to add Peja. I'd love to see him on Orlando but I dont see that happening.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> T-Mac is far better, I know.... but when you have so few good shooters in the league... that makes Peja extremely valuable. You know how hard it is to find guys who can hit open jump shots these days?


that's true, but peja is terrible in the playoffs. a lot of teams will be wary of that. 

i could see peja going to an average team and help push them towards the playoffs, but i can't see a sure-fire playoff team picking him up.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

If I have a great big man on my team I would rather have Peja than TMac. No doubt.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Marion, Joe Johnson, Erick Dampier to Sacramento
> Brad Miller and Peja Stojakovic to Phoenix
> Christie and Chicagos pick to Golden State
> ...


And suddenly Peja becomes the best player in the league ... of course, if he spurns Phoenix he becomes the biggest choking loser in the league with chronic problems with something ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> well, both guys have chocking problems, but there arent many who would consider Peja better than Tmac. And yes, winning the scoring title two years in a row is quite an accomplishment and the previous year his scoring average was one of the highest in awhile. The only thing Peja does better is his outside shooting.
> ...


I'm not saying he's a better player. I would be stupid to say that. But look at their careers and see what each has done that makes them better then each other. ok so tmac got the scoring title two years in a row. peja had the 3pt title two years in a row. so they can both score. so what else has tmac done to make him way better then peja?? other than being able to dunk?? nada. I might be wrong but thats what I think.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not saying he's a better player. I would be stupid to say that. But look at their careers and see what each has done that makes them better then each other. ok so tmac got the scoring title two years in a row. peja had the 3pt title two years in a row. so they can both score. so what else has tmac done to make him way better then peja?? other than being able to dunk?? nada. I might be wrong but thats what I think.


So you say Tmac is a better player but then ask what has Tmac done to make him a better player? You should be able to answer that since you think Tmac is better. Tmac hasn't accomplished much team-wise with crap teams and Peja has had moderate team success on very good teams.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not saying he's a better player. I would be stupid to say that. But look at their careers and see what each has done that makes them better then each other. ok so tmac got the scoring title two years in a row. peja had the 3pt title two years in a row. so they can both score. so what else has tmac done to make him way better then peja?? other than being able to dunk?? nada. I might be wrong but thats what I think.


uh... t-mac has *much* more of an overall game than peja could ever hope to have.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> So you say Tmac is a better player but then ask what has Tmac done to make him a better player? You should be able to answer that since you think Tmac is better. Tmac hasn't accomplished much team-wise with crap teams and Peja has had moderate team success on very good teams.


Maybe I put it in a wrong way. Yeah he's better then peja but not that much better. You can say like KG or Duncan is 10 times better then peja but you can't say that about tmac. Thats what I'm trying to say.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

could yall see him going to rockets it might hurt them more though cause they have to many scorers


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

tmac is lot better player the him


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketsthathavespurs</b>!
> could yall see him going to rockets it might hurt them more though cause they have to many scorers


Peja for YAO  























:joke:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The Rockets have absolutely Zero to trade.

And Peja isn't really a scorer who demands the ball. He is a team player and will take the shots he gets.
His best asset is his spot-up shooting and moving without the ball.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe I put it in a wrong way. Yeah he's better then peja but not that much better. You can say like KG or Duncan is 10 times better then peja but you can't say that about tmac. Thats what I'm trying to say.


t-mac is 9.999999999x better than peja.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Maybe Ray Ray... from Seattle and my god, Peja is in no way on T-Mac's level...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't understand why people like tmac so much. Is it because of his eye?? :whoknows:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Maybe Ray Ray... from Seattle and my god, Peja is in no way on T-Mac's level...


my nightmare come true. the two teams i least i want ray to go to, kings and raptors, are very much a possibility.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> t-mac is 9.999999999x better than peja.


So you're putting tmac in the same level with duncan and KG??


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe I put it in a wrong way. Yeah he's better then peja but not that much better. You can say like KG or Duncan is 10 times better then peja but you can't say that about tmac. Thats what I'm trying to say.


I personally put Tmac in the upper level of players with Shaq, KG, Duncan, Kobe ... I consider Peja on the level one below with guys like Pierce, Carter, Vince, Allen ... so I think that is a pretty significant difference.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

Why not a Reef- Qyntel woods type deal for Peja, Kings dont lose too much scoring but pick up some rebounding, Blazers may slide into that 8th spot. Plenty of possible trades, alot of teams should be calling the Kings.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> WHat has tmac done that peja hasn't?? (besides chocking) WHAT??? and don't say win the scoring title cause that aint nothing.


T-Mac has lead a team to the playoffs by himself, three times in fact. Peja is yet to do that, riding Webber to the playoffs and hiding in the playoffs for several years, and finally leading the team to the playoffs this season, but let's be honest, he had Bibby, Vlade and Brad Miller as well as Webber when he came back. T-Mac is much better than Peja and has accomplished more than Peja as an individual as well.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> So you're putting tmac in the same level with duncan and KG??


no, but he's top 5, and much much better than peja.

KG
duncan
kobe
shaq
t-mac
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
| 
|
\/
rest of league


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I personally put Tmac in the upper level of players with Shaq, KG, Duncan, Kobe ... I consider Peja on the level one below with guys like Pierce, Carter, Vince, Allen ... so I think that is a pretty significant difference.


Cool.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

Tmac is firmly the better player, but a deal for Peja could have just as much impact, if not more so, on the parties involved. Thats pretty much due to the fact that the Rockets blew up their team to get Tmac, while if Peja is dealt the team that gets him wont have to give up more than a second fiddle + youngster or a guy with a huge contract who was on the trading block anyway.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Peja finished 4th in MVP voting. That's not something you can simply write off.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Peja finished 4th in MVP voting. That's not something you can simply write off.


So is Peja better than Shaq too?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Peja finished 4th in MVP voting. That's not something you can simply write off.


And if webber hadn't made the comeback he would have probably still continue to do his thing ang maybe finish 3rd or 2nd in MVP voting. :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> So is Peja better than Shaq too?


He didn't say that. And no he's not better. I don't like peja. Never liked him. (because of the war thing) but you gotta give the dude respect for shooting the lights out whenever he plays. The dude can play.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I agree, Peja is great... And i also agree that he was an MVP candidate last year and rightfully so, but I still don't have him in the top 5... nor even the top 10


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> He didn't say that. And no he's not better. I don't like peja. Never liked him. (because of the war thing) but you gotta give the dude respect for shooting the lights out whenever he plays. The dude can play.


No one said he wasn't good, but he's not the caliber player that T-Mac is. No one denied the fact that he can shoot lights out or that he could play, the problem is he doesn't have a well rounded game.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

how about 

Sacramento trades 
Peja
+filler (ostertag)

Recieves Vince Carter

Toronto trades 
Carter

Recieves 
Peja
+filler

I think it is fair as Carter will thrive under Sacramento's system of great passing. Peja can come to toronto where there is a huge Serbian community and he can be a #1 option.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I would love Carter, except... I don't know about his injuries and I don't know about his age... I have my doubts about both


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I honestly think Portland has the kind of people to get it done. They have a bunch of guys with potential who are underachieves but still very good, and they have Abdur Rahim who wants out anyways. Only thing is that i think Rahim doesn't want to go somewhere where he won't start. They could just turn around and trade him though.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

Carter actually played 73 games last year and the one major injury he got was from Bruce Bowen sticking his foot out when carter was shooting causing him to land on Bowens foot and injure his leg.

I was thinking how about 

Carter +1st round pick unprotected

for 

Peja and Christie, 

You can't trade Carter straight up for Peja because the salaries are off.

or

Carter +marshall

for 

Peja +Christie

The Kings get an all-star in Carter, and an extremely underrated Donyell Marshall. Marshall is a really good player who always gets overlooked, he is good for a Double Double almost every night and hits a high percentage from three and rarely gets injured


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think Carter would blow up in SacTown if he were completely healthy. Remember how big Jason Williams got in Sacramento.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't see the Kings going for anything less than

Artest
Allen
Carter

Obviously there will be fillers, but I don't see them going for anyone other than those three players...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I don't see the Kings going for anything less than
> 
> Artest
> ...


How about Pierce??


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I don't see the Kings going for anything less than
> 
> Artest
> ...


And none of them would be good for the Kings.

Artest doesn't suit their style and brings a bad attitude.

Carter is a contract time bomb with his injury history and he isn't a SF either.

Allen is injury prone as well, getting old and will look for a big long contract next season.

I think the best fit for the Kings would be Marion because he would give them a lot of everything and an excellent fastbreak finisher. 
I think Phoenix and Sacramento would both benefit greatly from a Marion-Peja swap.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

You REALLY want Peja for Marion don't you... Why would we give up Peja for a guy that hasn't even made the All Star Team?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> And none of them would be good for the Kings.
> ...


All three of those guys are better than Marion. That would be a bad deal for both teams anyway. The Suns are already going to be a poor defensive team, but a Peja for Marion swap would give them quite possibly the worst defenisve team in the league. For Sacramento Marion is a good fit for their run and gun offense but he's simply not on Peja's level.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> And none of them would be good for the Kings.
> ...


How about a Peja-Amare swap?? :groucho:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> You REALLY want Peja for Marion don't you... Why would we give up Peja for a guy that hasn't even made the All Star Team?


Ummm he made the allstar game the season before and should have the 2 years before that as well.

The only reason he didn't make it was that there were no allstars from losing teams in the West.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> How about a Peja-Amare swap?? :groucho:


Only God could be traded for Amare.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

What the hell is chocking?


Everyone keeps mentioning it.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Only God could be traded for Amare.


Pleeeease.

The Suns could easily get God and a first rounder for Amare, at the very least.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Pleeeease.
> ...


no. amare is untouchable. there is literally nothing and nobody you could trade for him.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

i would like to see peja in san antonio


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> What the hell is chocking?
> 
> 
> Everyone keeps mentioning it.


Choking.

Oh BTW, that trade BigAmare posted before was actually pretty good. I don't know how Christie's salary would match up with Dampier's new salary, but it seems pretty solid. I still don't like the fit of Peja in Phoenix but Miller helps strengthen that team's defensive weakness.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I guess PejaVlade isn't a big fan of the Kings anymore :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

At what point are moderators going to suspend themselves? Like I said before the editing policy on this board is a joke.

You are complaining about me calling you guys out for being idiots. It's just too funny.

hobojoe you were just about to cry when I called you an idiot. But I could probably report at least 10 posts in the last 3 days when you were trying to bait me.

Like I said before. If I got 1 cent for every posts that is trying to bait me and should be edited according to the rules of this board I would be a rich man already.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I guess PejaVlade isn't a big fan of the Kings anymore :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> At what point are moderators going to suspend temselves? Like I said before the editing policy on this board is a joke.
> 
> You are complaining about me calling you guys out for being idiots. It's just too funny.


What exactly needs to be edited?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> At what point are moderators going to suspend themselves? Like I said before the editing policy on this board is a joke.
> 
> You are complaining about me calling you guys out for being idiots. It's just too funny.
> ...


That's where you're wrong. If I say something negative about Amare Stoudemire, that is NOT baiting you. The only reason you think that is because you take every negative comment about him as a personal insult, which quite frankly is not my problem. Any further discussion on this topic should be taken to PM, if not it will be deleted. Feel free to PM me any concerns you have about the fairness of the editing policies, please leave if off of the public boards. Thanks.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> That's where you're wrong. If I say something negative about Amare Stoudemire, that is NOT baiting you. The only reason you think that is because you take every negative comment about him as a personal insult, which quite frankly is not my problem. Any further discussion on this topic should be taken to PM, if not it will be deleted. Feel free to PM me any concerns you have about the fairness of the editing policies, please leave if off of the public boards. Thanks.


I realize this post didn't have a bad intent, but we're trying to keep this stuff off the public board. Let's not clutter the NBA Forum with discussion about editing policies and such. Keep it in PM's or the Suggestions forum please.

Thanks,
hobojoe


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

**Edited**


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This is shocking news to me. I expect Indiana and Sacramento to work out a swap of Artest and Peja. Still can't understand why Peja thinks he can do better outside of Sacramento, where the flow is tailor made for him.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

There are many possibilities to work with here. Indy, Detroit, Denver seem like likely candidates. Also I conjured up a possibility that involves Boston, although it wouldn't work until December 15th.

Sacramento trades: 

Ricky Minard 
Peja Stojakovic 
C Greg Ostertag 

Sacramento receives: 

SG Paul Pierce 
SG Jiri Welsch

Boston trades: 

SF Paul Pierce
SG Jiri Welsch

Boston receives: 

SG Ricky Minard 
SG Peja Stojakovic 
C Greg Ostertag 

Due to Sacramento and Boston being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Sacramento and Boston had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out unless trade exceptions were used for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Peja can't carry a bad or mediocre team.

I think the best fit would be Memphis, they've definitely got enough to deal, they won a lot last year, and they've got the COTY. Gasol would be a perfect compadre for T-Mac or Kobe, but he could also "settle" for a Peja, Pierce, or VC.

Mike Miller
Troy Bell
2005 1st?

for

Peja

works, as would many others. Memphis is loaded, many of the contracts just about matching Peja.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Well regardless the Kings seem to be imploding and the Pacific division is up for grabs with no clear favorite which is a good thing.
You can pretty much lock in the Clippers and Warriors as 2 of the worst 4 teams in the West with Seattle and New Orleans.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> Peja can't carry a bad or mediocre team.
> 
> I think the best fit would be Memphis, they've definitely got enough to deal, they won a lot last year, and they've got the COTY. Gasol would be a perfect compadre for T-Mac or Kobe, but he could also "settle" for a Peja, Pierce, or VC.
> ...


I'm going out on a limb here and saying this is a joke...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I am going to be very interested in this team in the off-season, man I thought this was going to be a boring off-season for the Kings, boy was i wrong! Between White, Barry, Peja trade, Webber interview, Bobby trade, this is ridiculous! Yet... so exciting...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

im still a fan of kings even if peja leaves but is it for sure hes geting trade or just up in the air as of now


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> This is shocking news to me. I expect Indiana and Sacramento to work out a swap of Artest and Peja. Still can't understand why Peja thinks he can do better outside of Sacramento, where the flow is tailor made for him.


I fear you are right, and Sacramento will be a better team because of it.

Still, it's a hundred times better than all the other Artest trades that have been proposed this summer.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> I fear you are right, and Sacramento will be a better team because of it.
> ...


Better than rumors of Artest going to Orlando in a package for Tracy McGrady?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> I fear you are right, and Sacramento will be a better team because of it.
> ...


DC Artest and BoJax in at once    TALK ABOUT DEFENSE!


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Better than rumors of Artest going to Orlando in a package for Tracy McGrady?


Correct me if I'm wrong, but no one ever said Orlando would accept Artest and filler for McGrady. We were always also giving up at least two other key players out of Harrington, Foster, or Tinsley. So yes, an Artest-for-Peja deal would be much better for Indiana than blowing up our entire rotation for Tracy McGrady.

I would be worried about the deal from a chemistry standpoint though. We already have one terrible defender in our starting lineup in Tinsley. I've always said you can do OK with one terrible defender in your starting lineup, but with more than that, you have problems. If we lose the DPOY and add another terrible defender I'd be worried about our defense. Besides, I don't see what Stephen Jackson would bring to the table to a team that already has Peja Stojakovic. This current Pacers team just seems to have such well-established roles and this deal would turn that on its head.

But Peja is a great player though. I'd get over it if they traded my favorite player for him. I don't think I could ever forgive the Pacers if they traded Artest for a guy like Bonzi Wells or Caron Butler.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> DC Artest and BoJax in at once    TALK ABOUT DEFENSE!


Your defense still wouldn't be on par with the Spurs or the Pistons. Bibby and Webber are both awful defenders, the Spurs and Pistons don't have any bad defenders in their starting lineups. But if you replace Peja with Artest and replace Vlade with Ostertag, I do think you are a Top 5 defensive team in the league, and your title chances are much improved.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Your defense still wouldn't be on par with the Spurs or the Pistons. Bibby and Webber are both awful defenders, the Spurs and Pistons don't have any bad defenders in their starting lineups. But if you replace Peja with Artest and replace Vlade with Ostertag, I do think you are a Top 5 defensive team in the league, and your title chances are much improved.


I dont know if Artest is a good team defender.

Pistion plays good team defense. This is where fast, and long guys came in.

"explosive defender" will get you good individual defense.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

And how many swingmen are great team defenders? Andrei Kirilenko and who else? Almost all great help defenders are big men.

Tayshaun Prince isn't a great team defender either. He has a couple of highlight reels plays like his block on Reggie but for the most part he's just an individual defender too. But, to be a great defensive team you need a great individual defender like Artest or Prince AND you also need big men who play help defense. Both the Pacers and the Pistons have good help defenders in the middle. Help defense is not enough to stop a great scoring guard.

I'm not sure Artest would have good help defenders backing him up on the Kings though.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

I don't see why the Kings have to trade Stojakovic especially if they don't receive a player or package of players of equal or greater value. Peja still has 3 years left on his deal; it seems like he is in no position to demand a trade.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>f22egl</b>!
> I don't see why the Kings have to trade Stojakovic especially if they don't receive a player or package of players of equal or greater value. Peja still has 3 years left on his deal; it seems like he is in no position to demand a trade.


:yes:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> And how many swingmen are great team defenders? Andrei Kirilenko and who else? Almost all great help defenders are big men.
> 
> Tayshaun Prince isn't a great team defender either. /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

*The Lakers may have stumbled upon something*

We already have Vlade who has always loved being here in L.A. "I live blocks away from a Slav meeting hall". And now Peja would play here if he had the chance. We have Sasha who may be from there also. 

Let us not forget about those young big centers Vlade has on his team back home. If we make Vlade happy and bring his buddies here, maybe we can have an inside track on one of those centers we don't know about yet. And he can train him here and the youngster can take over when Vlade retires.

If I were Kupchak, I would talk to Vlade about this. I am sure Butler and Odom can get Peja. We won't need them since they are all SF's.


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

I think people to watch the use of *DEMANDING* a trade. Shaquille O'Neal is the only person who *DEMANDED* a trade. Everyone else *ASKED OR REQUESTED* a trade. Peja is asking for a trade not demanding one because he has no leverage to do so.


----------



## junh (May 23, 2003)

The Spurs are also another team with a LOT of tradeable assets in their roster (only Duncan is untouchable IMO). The Spurs could probably offer a combination of Bowen, Barry, and Parker or Ginobili. Just imagine the Spurs next season:

PG Free Agent Signing
SG Ginobili
SF Peja
PF Duncan
C Rasho

If the Spurs can get a serviceable PG in return then this could be the making of a Dynasty! :yes:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>J Blaze</b>!
> I think people to watch the use of *DEMANDING* a trade. Shaquille O'Neal is the only person who *DEMANDED* a trade. Everyone else *ASKED OR REQUESTED* a trade. Peja is asking for a trade not demanding one because he has no leverage to do so.


How did Shaq have any different leverage than Peja? They both wanted trades even though they were under contract. Like Shaq, Peja can sit out the whole season or fake injury if he isn't traded.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> I think the best fit would be Memphis, they've definitely got enough to deal, they won a lot last year, and they've got the COTY. Gasol would be a perfect compadre for T-Mac or Kobe, but he could also "settle" for a Peja, Pierce, or VC.


Didn't you get the memo? Memphis isn't doing squat this summer, we got THE CUSTODIAN !


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> Carter actually played 73 games last year and the one major injury he got was from Bruce Bowen sticking his foot out when carter was shooting causing him to land on Bowens foot and injure his leg.
> 
> I was thinking how about
> ...


Reasonable, except Christie would sooner go to Iraq than Toronto.

Been there, done that, not goin' back.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> There are many possibilities to work with here. Indy, Detroit, Denver seem like likely candidates. Also I conjured up a possibility that involves Boston, although it wouldn't work until December 15th.
> 
> Sacramento trades:
> ...


I see that RealGM accepted this trade, but I am pretty sure that both Minard and Ostertag are trade restricted.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Stojakovic to Dallas for Daniels, Howard and Podkolzine. 

Dallas gives up a couple of promising young players, but for a proven all-star. The Mavericks desperately need to consolidate their talent anyway, especially at the 2/3 spots. 

Fire away at it...


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Now they're saying that Sac isn't going to trade him. They probably want to try and talk him out of his position.


----------



## Steppenwolf (Jun 13, 2004)

Is this the first time a foreigner "demanded" a trade?
I think BigAmare's trade is fair for anyone: young explosive players to Sacramento, Pick and a Vet with great defense to GS and Phoenix would be a great and balanced team with Nash,Q, Peja, Amare, Brad.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I think this is very interesting, because Peja is such an unusual player.

The single most important thing in basketball is shooting, and Peja does this as well or better than ANYONE.

He is smart and deceptive and can get to the rim if you overplay him. But his game is primarily getting open without the ball and knocking it down. And he is very, very good at it.

I don't mean to understate the value of this, however...

He is a 6-10 wing, and not particularly quick or athletic.

-he is not a good defender. Average, sure, but he just can't guard most NBA wings.

-he is only a decent rebounder for a wing player. Not special, certainly for a 6-10 wing. 

-he is not much of a passer. Black hole might be overstating it, but for a wing player on a good team, he gets very few assists. (Yes, I know that is not his role. But guess WHY? Because it is not something he is good at.)

-he uses his reach to get some steals, but does not try to block shots (because he is not good at it) rather, boxes out and hopes for a defensive rebound.

So what is he worth? Who is similar? Radmanovic last year put up similar numbers to Peja at the same age. Keith Van Horn is actually quite similar statistically, although Peja shoots 3 times the treys, and KVH plays closer and gets twice the O-rebs.

Is Peja worth Pierce, Allen or Vince?

Personally I don't think so.

But #2 in league scoring makes him hard to trade for much less.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>junh</b>!
> The Spurs are also another team with a LOT of tradeable assets in their roster (only Duncan is untouchable IMO). The Spurs could probably offer a combination of Bowen, Barry, and Parker or Ginobili. Just imagine the Spurs next season:
> 
> PG Free Agent Signing
> ...


No thanks. I'd rather keep those guys than get Peja. I'm probably a biased Spurs fan but I really think Parker can and will become an all star type point guard during the prime of his career.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm going out on a limb here and saying this is a joke...


No.

Mike Miller is efficient like Brad Miller. Maybe he won't propel the Kings forward as much as Peja, but he can hold his own. Plus Bobby Jackson is in his final year of his contract, and Bell is probably better than Minard.

West would probably consider parting with Posey, Wells, Battier+Jones+Bell, and maybe throw Earl Watson in somewhere. And that's just for Peja alone.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jericho</b>!
> Stojakovic to Dallas for Daniels, Howard and Podkolzine.
> 
> Dallas gives up a couple of promising young players, but for a proven all-star. The Mavericks desperately need to consolidate their talent anyway, especially at the 2/3 spots.
> ...


:sour:

I would rather stay young and deep by keeping Daniels, Howard, and Podkolzine. A few years from now we'd be stuck with an aging Peja while the Kings have atleast 2 boarder-line all-stars.

If we could dump Stackhouse and whoever else with out loosing Dirk, Harris, Daniels, Howard, Mbenga, or Big P for Peja I'm for it but realistically I doubt that will happen.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Webber for Carter
Reunite Webber and Rose
and Peja is happy cause webber is gone


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

i dont think that would work cause raps might not want an older player. but good thinkin


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> :sour:
> ...


I was trying to come up with a trade that could realistically appeal to the Kings. I doubt Sacramento wants Stackhouse's salary and rep anymore than Dallas does, so he doesn't make sense as the centerpiece of a trade. The question my proposal raises is, "Is Dallas willing to mortgage the future for the present?" Your answer, quite legitimately, is no.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Just because he wants to be traded doesnt mean he will be. Sacramento has all the power to do what they want with him, and I would keep him if i were them. When they start winning games he will get over it.

Just because a player wants something doesnt mean it has to happen. Peja doesnt suddenly have the power of Kobe now.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

"Stojakovic, though, may not be headed anywhere, if you believe Kings co-owner Joe Maloof. "*I don't want to trade Peja and I have spoken with my brother Gavin. We have absolutely no intention and no plan to trade him," Maloof told ESPN's Jim Gray. "We love Peja and we understand that he is a little upset but we haven't spoken to him yet. I am confident that we can work this out as a family.*" ESPN.com

javascript:newwind('http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1853033','521')


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> We know he's got two years left on his contract," Bauman, who also is in Serbia and Montenegro, said of Stojakovic. "But I believe the (Indiana) Pacers inquired about something with Peja and (Ron) Artest in June and that was quickly shot down by the Kings."


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/10270220p-11190412c.html


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> 
> 
> West would probably consider parting with Posey, Wells, Battier+Jones+Bell, and maybe throw Earl Watson in somewhere. And that's *just for Peja alone.*


I would do that in a heartbeat man. 

:yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Kings guard Bobby Jackson, who missed most of the second half of the regular season and the playoffs with an abdominal strain, said he was disappointed to hear Stojakovic's comments.
> 
> "You know, I've got to speak my mind," Jackson said of Stojakovic, "If he doesn't want to be here, then we have to get somebody in here who wants to be here and work hard. I like Peja as a teammate and as a friend, but if he doesn't think we're going to get better with him being here, then maybe he shouldn't be here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> 
> I see that RealGM accepted this trade, but I am pretty sure that both Minard and Ostertag are trade restricted.


You are right, but I did include that in my original post. 



> Originally posted by *Celts11*!
> 
> There are many possibilities to work with here. Indy, Detroit, Denver seem like likely candidates. Also I conjured up a possibility that involves Boston, although it wouldn't work until *December 15th*.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja & AI in a reebok store in Belgrade...










Peja: "You mean all I have to do is ask to be traded?"

AI: "Fo'Shizzel :yes:"


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

HAha....that pic is so funny. Two completely different players with two different personalities in the same room talkin to each other.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

If they do decide to trade Peja, how bout to Dallas for Stackhouse + J.Howard? (Stackhouses trade expiration ends august 24th)


Sacramento

PG - Bibby/Jackson
SG - Christie/Jackson
SF - Stackhouse/Howard
PF - Webber/Songalia
C - Miller/Ostertag


Dallas

PG - Daniels/Harris
SG - Finley/Terry
SF - Peja/Finley
PF - Nowitzki/Najera
C - Laettner/Bradley/Booth


Looks good for both teams IMO.....


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pr0wler</b>!
> If they do decide to trade Peja, how bout to Dallas for Stackhouse + J.Howard? (Stackhouses trade expiration ends august 24th)
> 
> 
> ...


That's all they get? A cancer and a young budding player?



> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Peja & AI in a reebok store in Belgrade...
> 
> 
> ...


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> I would do that in a heartbeat man.
> ...


Ohh, that looks strange.

Wells for Peja
Posey for Peja
Battier (Dec 15), Jones, Bell for Peja

Bell, Jones, or Watson. One of them could be added to eithr of the first two trades. Plus picks, of course.

As a side note, you could get Wells, Posey, Battier, Jones, Bell, and Watson for Webber alone, in contract terms. It wouldn't be a trade West would ever do and he plays PF like Gasol.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> The tremors from Sacramento Kings forward Peja Stojakovic's trade demand have rolled straight to Indiana, where he's already the focus of rampant speculation in a deal involving Ron Artest.
> 
> Stojakovic's agent, David Bauman, told the Sacramento Bee that Bird had inquired about an Artest-Stojakovic deal in June. Friday, Bauman confirmed the Pacers' interest and Stojakovic's desire to leave the Kings.


http://www.indystar.com/articles/6/168459-4016-036.html


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

The last thing Indy should want to take into Detroit in the playoffs is Peja. IMO Artest is by far the superior player, however, SJax, Bender and Peja would give JO a lot of room to operate on the inside.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

Everyone says it is hard to add another player with Pedja so that the contracts match, but what about last year with the 3team trade between Sac/Indy/Spurs for Brad Miller. Cant some sort of 3 team trade like that happen again with another team that is under the salary cap? Did the spurs give up anyone from their roster ? i dont think so, and they ended up adding Turkoglu and Mercer.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> Everyone says it is hard to add another player with Pedja so that the contracts match, but what about last year with the 3team trade between Sac/Indy/Spurs for Brad Miller. Cant some sort of 3 team trade like that happen again with another team that is under the salary cap? Did the spurs give up anyone from their roster ? i dont think so, and they ended up adding Turkoglu and Mercer.


Yes, you are correct.


----------

